# No longer reconsidering LRCC



## IanW (Nov 28, 2018)

I have this weekend signed up to LRCC. 
Thanks to Victoria, Jim and others here who took the time to respond to my questions.
Using Victoria’s methods in her book the whole process was really smooth if a little long! From start to finish for all my images to upload to the cloud and sync to my iPad took around 45 hrs. I had about 10,500 images totalling about 193 GB.
Before starting I did a speed test on my internet which reckoned it was 12 MBps but during the uploading it was only registering 2.5 MBps. So much for the accuracy of speed tests ?
Anyway at least the upload was continuous and unlike my previous experience did not keep losing its internet connection. The upload continued unabated overnight and during the day when I was at work.
So now I am busy getting things as I want and finding out how I’m going to tackle the organisation but my initial impression is that LRCC is excellent.

regards
Ian


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 28, 2018)

That's good news Ian!


----------

